# Shape3d setApperance bleibt wirkungslos



## aze (17. Aug 2010)

Hi

Ich möchte in meinen 3D Model das hinzufügen einer Appearance auf einer Shape3D Fläche einmal durch Picking und einmal durch Konsoleneingabe realisieren.Das Picking funktioniert,die Konsoleneingabe nicht.Kann es sein ,dass durch das Picking irgendwas geschieht  ,was bei einem manuellen raussuchen der Fläche nicht passiert ?


----------



## asddaswqe (18. Aug 2010)

Hallo aze,

unter manuelle raussuchen kann ich mir beim besten Willen nichts vorstellen?
Ein KSKP wäre evtl. hilfreich! 

Mfg


----------



## aze (18. Aug 2010)

Sorry wenn ich mich so schlecht ausgedrückt habe.Mit manuellen Raussuchen meinte ich, dass man die BranchGroup nach der passenden Shape3D Fläche mittels der getUserData() Methode durchsucht.Bei mir sind alle Flächen mit einen individuellen String gekennzeichnet(setUserData(flächenname)).

Das Problem taucht jetzt auch nicht mehr auf.Ich denke es lag daran ,dass ich 2 BranchGroups an der selben Stelle hatte und es deshalb zum Fehler kam.Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------

